#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Prachtige takshita,s te huur.

## m0cr0chick1

Hallo,

Ik verhuur deze prachtige jurken.

Neem eens een kijkje in mijn album.

Ik ben gevestigd in amsterdam noord.

Voor meer foto,'s kan je een kijkje nemen op mijn website www.ziananoara.com

Ik ben ook telefonisch bereikbaar op tel num 0627478712


http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=YKXTQO6I

----------


## Bent enes

HEY MEID HOEVEEL KOST DEES KAN K M OOK HUREN BIJ JE?

ME ZUS GAAT HALVERWEGE AUG TROUWEN INSHALAH ..

----------


## MarocChica

Wat zijn de maten van die jurken??

----------


## wafeltje88

hey meid, voor hoeveel verhuur je die jurken ??????? ik hb er eentje nodig voor aankomende zaterdag, ik hoop dat je snel reageert... xxx wafeltje

----------


## Layla-27

Dag meid,

Verhuur jij nog je jurken en zo ja, zou je mij de maten en prijzen kunnen doorgeven?
Ik heb je trouwens ook een pm gestuurd en nog geen reactie gehad.

Groet,
Layla

----------


## samira1990

Hey meid,

Verhuur jij nog die gele jurk voor aanstaande zaterdag zoja voor hoeveel?
Ik heb je proberen te bellen maar je telefoon staat uit heb je een nieuwe nummer?

Groetjes samira!

----------


## Kenitria_z

Hey meid,
Voor hoeveel verhuur je die tijgerprint jurk.

groetjes.

----------


## miss-naima

HEy meid 

Prachtige jurken heb je wat zijn de kosten van die jurken.

Groetjes naima

----------


## Safa_safa

Hey meid,

Prachtige jurken! Wat zijn de maten van de jurken?

----------


## Safia*

Salaam, verhuur jij de jurken nog?! ik heb deze week een jurk nodig. Ik hoop dat je snel reageert, zou je me willen mailen? Beslama

----------


## Nazihatje

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik verhuur deze prachtige jurken.
> 
> Neem eens een kijkje in mijn album.
> 
> Ik kom uit Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=YKXTQO6I


Hallo,

Ik had een vraagje.. voor hoeveel verhuur je je jurken?
Ik zou hem voor aanstaande zaterdag willen huren.

Groeten,

N.  :Smilie:

----------


## bubbles

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik verhuur deze prachtige jurken.
> 
> Neem eens een kijkje in mijn album.
> 
> Ik kom uit Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=YKXTQO6I


Heb je een duidelijke foto van de blauwe? Van de dame die een hoofddoek draagt? En voor hoevel verhuur je deze??

----------


## Alhena

Hoeveel kosten deze jurken? 

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=YKXTQO6I


http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=YKXTQO6I

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=YKXTQO6I

je kunt de prijzen ook mailen naar [email protected]

----------


## beauty_wax

wauww up voor jou meid!!! ik kom zeker een keertje huren!

----------


## m0cr0chick1

Voor meer info kan je mij een mail sturen naar [email protected] of neem een kijkje op mij site voor meer foto,'s Ziana Noara daar staat ook het adres waar ik ben gevestig.

----------


## marokaansejurken

ik verhuur ook verschillende jurken neem een kijkje op takshitaplein.nl en zoek dan loubna! Voor meer info kan je me w'appen naar 0659728843

----------

